# Seeking a trainer in Niagara County/Erie County, NY



## robbinsdw (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum and I have a GSD that will be turning 12 months old next week. I am looking to get him into some training classes... preferably one on one classes for obedience. I have been working with him myself and have a lot of the basic commands down, but I really need professional help. There is a lot that is missing since I am not a professional, and I don't want Dash to be the one that's missing out because of my shortcomings.

I live in Lewiston, NY and would be willing to drive up to an hour away if needed for a good trainer that works specifically or at least has experience with GSDs.

Some larger cities in my surrounding area include, but are not limited to:

Niagara Falls, NY
Buffalo, NY
Lockport, NY

Does anyone have any recommendations or ideas?

Thanks,
Darren & Dash


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I do not know this trainer personally - I did a search on the CPDT website for find a trainer: http://www.purrfectpawsabc.com/Staff.htm

But she has 2 Dutch Shepherds and more than a trainer who can work with Shepherds, I look for trainers that work with breeds that are harder to train and she does have a JRT/Bulldog mix - yeep. 

I would contact and go out to observe, and do that with some other places as well, and see what you think. I do appreciate her philosophy as it is written and always like to see it in action if I can before bringing my dog in. 

Good luck!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Miranda is a very good trainer/behaviorist. I took Kai there for OB.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Marcus Hampton is in Buffalo, he also gives private Obedience Classes.

Hampton's K9


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

There is also the Buffalo Schutzhund Club or Niagara Frontier Working Dogs


----------

